
SoftBank ditches $300M stake in dog walking startup Wag - blopeur
https://www.ft.com/content/0bb227a6-1ab9-11ea-9186-7348c2f183af
======
notlukesky
Could this brilliant move be to divert attention from the other investments
like WeWork?

Wag the dog definition: To 'wag the dog' means to purposely divert attention
from what would otherwise be of greater importance, to something else of
lesser significance. By doing so, the lesser-significant event is catapulted
into the limelight, drowning proper attention to what was originally the more
important issue.

Scott Galloway on SoftBank and real estate investments:

[https://www.profgalloway.com/unicorn-
feces](https://www.profgalloway.com/unicorn-feces)

